# Startin up my reef soon!! need some info



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

hey guys and gals, 

reef tank noob here  

so im starting up my 25 gallon(standard) reef soon and i been doing LOTS of reading! oddly enough i STILL don't know which direction to start in regards to lighting... ive read that LEDS are good but cannot support SPS and LPS.. but i have also read that they can?!! so confused lol

I would like to have a very BASIC reef with 2 clowns, 2 other fish and a good looking/entertaining CUC along with some polyps, zoas and EVENTUALLY one anemone(when i get more exp)

so here are some questions for you guys(for now )

1. Which lighting fixture should i get to support polyps/zoas and eventually the anemone i get in a couple months

and

2. I will have 26lbs of LR, after my cycle is complete, how many corals should i start with? suggestions of which ones? (wifey loves red, purple, orange and greens)

lastly.

3. I know that RO water is a necessity but ive read an article and other forums that regular tap water with conditioner/salt is good enough (24 hrs aerated) ... is this true? i would LOVE to save money! 

thanks in advance guys!
im excited and really wanna get this reef thing goin!!!


mac


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

macKRAZY said:


> hey guys and gals,
> 
> reef tank noob here
> 
> ...


If you try to save money do not go with SW 
Everybody is confused with the lights. T5 are good for everything, but LED are expensive.
More important that people who survive with SW usually going for bigger tanks in a few months. It means, that spending money on good T5 light for the 25, you will need replace it later. With LED you will probably be able to buy just more modules. The same issue with the power heads. the bigger the tank, the more powerful power heads you need.
I personally will not start with 25 and will go at least 40G -50G. 50G tank with dimensions 36x18x18 are perfect for the reef, but these tanks are not cheap

Always get corals which wife likes, as result she will allow you to spend more money on the tank 

I am at Steeles and Bathurst and you can visit me for more info. PM me if you like this idea. (you can bring the wife also). I think after visit, she will tell you go bigger than 25

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

sig said:


> If you try to save money do not go with SW
> Everybody is confused with the lights. T5 are good for everything, but LED are expensive.
> More important that people who survive with SW usually going for bigger tanks in a few months. It means, that spending money on good T5 light for the 25, you will need replace it later. With LED you will probably be able to buy just more modules. The same issue with the power heads. the bigger the tank, the more powerful power heads you need.
> I personally will not start with 25 and will go at least 40G -50G. 50G tank with dimensions 36x18x18 are perfect for the reef, but these tanks are not cheap
> ...


Thanks for the input! I fully understand this hobby will make me want to go bigger and better... fortunately for me im a planted tank kind of guy and i have enough of those(for now LOLOLOL)... this is purely for the wifey cuz she loves the colours and personality of clowns. Saying this, i wont be upgrading to a bigger SW tank for awhile! maybe when i get my own house 

i understand this hobby isnt cheap either and know the importance of lights so i am willing to spend the money for the right fixture... by saving money i meant, i dont want to buy a fixture just to find out the other is better/more efficient.... I dont mind buying an expensive LED light if it will last longer and work better than a t5, which i have to replace bulbs, etc etc

so disregarding the price, are LEDs efficient at getting my corals to flourish and be happy? if so, which is a good fixture to get for my 25 gallon?

ps. i have all the necessary equipment... its JUST the lighting im concerned with the other 2 questions


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

sig said:


> If you try to save money do not go with SW
> Everybody is confused with the lights. T5 are good for everything, but LED are expensive.
> More important that people who survive with SW usually going for bigger tanks in a few months. It means, that spending money on good T5 light for the 25, you will need replace it later. With LED you will probably be able to buy just more modules. The same issue with the power heads. the bigger the tank, the more powerful power heads you need.
> I personally will not start with 25 and will go at least 40G -50G. 50G tank with dimensions 36x18x18 are perfect for the reef, but these tanks are not cheap
> ...


^ What he said.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

macKRAZY said:


> so disregarding the price, are LEDs efficient at getting my corals to flourish and be happy? if so, which is a good fixture to get for my 25 gallon?


I think it is the best for your 25G and reasonable priced ~ $1500 tax in 

https://www.seaumarineonline.com/pr...id=61&osCsid=411f3f4fb94c83fd2849299d2a1203d8

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

macKRAZY said:


> hey guys and gals,
> 
> 3. I know that RO water is a necessity but ive read an article and other forums that regular tap water with conditioner/salt is good enough (24 hrs aerated) ... is this true? i would LOVE to save money!
> 
> mac


i have been using normal filtered water (not RO) with conditioner for the past half yr in my 30g biocube, dont have any algae/water issue since the initial stage of the tank. I do water change every 3-4 weeks now


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

get something like this if you want LED
http://www.aquastyleonline.com/products/Aquarium-20-LEDs-DIY-Kit.html


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

SourGummy said:


> i have been using normal filtered water (not RO) with conditioner for the past half yr in my 30g biocube, dont have any algae/water issue since the initial stage of the tank. I do water change every 3-4 weeks now


good to know! thanks!
anyone else use non-RO water?

do you use that LED fixture? 
looks interesting.... hmmmm


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

sig said:


> I think it is the best for your 25G and reasonable priced ~ $1500 tax in
> 
> https://www.seaumarineonline.com/pr...id=61&osCsid=411f3f4fb94c83fd2849299d2a1203d8


that literally made me just burst out into laughter 
talk about super pro lighting lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

macKRAZY said:


> that literally made me just burst out into laughter
> talk about super pro lighting lol


but these are good....

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

macKRAZY said:


> 1. Which lighting fixture should i get to support polyps/zoas and eventually the anemone i get in a couple months
> 
> and
> 
> ...


1. Something cheap. Any bulb that fits in your current housing that gives off a 10,000 K or higher light is fine.

2. zoos and softies: take your wife and go visit Alex's FragCave (User Explor3r), not far from you.

3. You _can _use tap water & prime, wait 24 hrs., add salt, mix, wait 6-12 hrs min. Later on you can "upgrade" to RO water, when you want to start SPS



sig said:


> If you try to save money do not go with SW
> Everybody is confused with the lights. T5 are good for everything, but LED are expensive.
> More important that people who survive with SW usually going for bigger tanks in a few months. It means, that spending money on good T5 light for the 25, you will need replace it later. With LED you will probably be able to buy just more modules. The same issue with the power heads. the bigger the tank, the more powerful power heads you need.
> I personally will not start with 25 and will go at least 40G -50G. 50G tank with dimensions 36x18x18 are perfect for the reef, but these tanks are not cheap
> ...


+1


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

50seven said:


> 1. Something cheap. Any bulb that fits in your current housing that gives off a 10,000 K or higher light is fine.
> 
> 2. zoos and softies: take your wife and go visit Alex's FragCave (User Explor3r), not far from you.
> 
> 3. You _can _use tap water & prime, wait 24 hrs., add salt, mix, wait 6-12 hrs min. Later on you can "upgrade" to RO water, when you want to start SPS


1. really? i wouldnt mind settling with that for now since i have those already.... then ill purchase a better fixture when i do upgrade!

2. ill be sure to check it out!

3. saying this, are there ANY beginner/hardy SPS that dont require RO water?


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks so much for the input guys! when i get it started and rolling ill be sure to make videos!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

macKRAZY said:


> 3. saying this, are there ANY beginner/hardy SPS that dont require RO water?


Many can do without RO water, but usually by people with a bit of experience. Try some softies first, and if they are healthy and start spreading like nobody's business, then start with a montipora capricornus or a birdsnest for an easier type of SPS. then go on to other SPS


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

fyi i have SPS in my tank since boxing day and they have been growing since then in my non-RO water. But as everyone here suggested, start with some hardy LPS first (i suggest hammer coral, they grow fast even in my low tech tank), then start adding in more coral one/a few at a time.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

sounds great! i will definitely look into these! 
i already have a general idea of which polyps and zoos i want to get so this helps me out a lot!

i like watching my tanks mature and learning what fails and what makes it succeed so im up for this SW challenge!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I can tell you today my friend that the following list will be shrinking and one day will be replace with 180G SW
Everybody who got success with SW, forgetting about FW. It is different life ....

75g dirt/planted - 



70g African cichlid tank
29g dirt/planted
25g cycling reef
10g RCS dirt/planted

to be soon
180G mixed reef - 



 | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3[/b][/size]


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

sig said:


> I can tell you today my friend that the following list will be shrinking and one day will be replace with 180G SW
> Everybody who got success with SW, forgetting about FW. It is different life ....
> 
> 75g dirt/planted -
> ...


LOL so ive been told... i fear the day i have to get rid of all of them


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

If you want to stay cheap, try nano reef  get a 12Gal so the clownfishs will be living comfortablely, use LED light strips.

I got those 3x Ecopico led strips ($25 each) and 2 led bulbs, all the LPS and soft coral are all doing great, even the SPS monti cap has great growth. You just need to make sure you make up your mind on staying small size tank  once you see all those beautiful fish that need a big tank to live in, you have to say no to yourself everytime


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

hey! i was looking at my room setup and realized one of my tanks that has a 36" 4x 39w t5HO fixture on it can be replaced with a regular stock hood....


is a 36" 4x 39w (6500k bulbs) good enough for my 25g or do i have to change bulbs to 10k and actinic? (im aware it is longer than the actual tank.....)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

macKRAZY said:


> hey! i was looking at my room setup and realized one of my tanks that has a 36" 4x 39w t5HO fixture on it can be replaced with a regular stock hood....
> 
> is a 36" 4x 39w (6500k bulbs) good enough for my 25g? do i have to change bulbs? (im aware it is longer than the actual tank.....)


Way more than sufficient. Just use the right spectrum bulbs and you'll be fine.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

perfect!

picking up my salt today and beginning my setup tonight! 
will be adding LR by fri! (anyone selling? )

thank you again for the help!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A great place to go to is SUM for bulbs. I had a hard time finding the right spectrum until Chris broke out his bulb tester and showed me the bulb lit up. It makes a complete difference to actually see the color of the bulb before you buy it. 

This is also another reason I tend to go to SUM, the customer service is stellar.

Good luck with the tank! Take alot of pictures


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

considering my tank is smaller than the 36" fixture i have... would (2)10k bulbs and 1 actinic bulb be sufficient? or should i go 2/2?


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

sig... im going to have to go with what you said earlier LOLOLOL

i was going over all the supplies and said forget it... i wanna go big!

i came to the decision that id rather use my 70 for the reef instead of the 25 

ill use the 25 as a sump   

thanks anyway for all the help, ill be back with more questions in a couple months!! until then.... more planning!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

smart decision. If you need to see running set up contact me

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

macKRAZY said:


> sig... im going to have to go with what you said earlier LOLOLOL
> 
> i was going over all the supplies and said forget it... i wanna go big!
> 
> ...


Bwa ha ha!!!!! The evil salties plan for world domination is coming together! 

Good choice!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

50seven said:


> Bwa ha ha!!!!! The evil salties plan for world domination is coming together!
> 
> Good choice!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


LOL tell me about it.
i walked into BAs to gather a pricing list... no way am i spending that much for a small setup! if im gonna spend i may as well go bigger! LOL


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

macKRAZY said:


> LOL tell me about it.
> i walked into BAs to gather a pricing list... no way am i spending that much for a small setup! if im gonna spend i may as well go bigger! LOL


Bejeebus, man! Don't buy ANY SW HW from Big Al's!! Ridonkulously high pricing in return for questionable quality.

Try the likes of JLAquatics, GoReef, Bulk Reef Supply, etc for online purchases, and/or take a stack of bills into SeaUMarine and watch in awe and wonderment at the deals Ken will cut for you...


----------

